# I D Help.



## jrh3 (Jun 16, 2011)

Found it today in Alabama. My yard to be exact, lol. Is it male or female? are they parthenogenetic? what Species? all the other info.


----------



## Mr.Mantid (Jun 16, 2011)

I'm not sure what species that is but it looks awesome!!


----------



## Precarious (Jun 18, 2011)

Tough to say by those pictures, but may be _Diapheromera femorata_ or _Megaphasma dentricus_. How long is it?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 18, 2011)

aw! poor little fella got caught! :huh:


----------



## Peter Clausen (Jul 3, 2011)

By now you will have noticed some eggs in the bottom of the cage because it is a female. I'd be interested to see a photo of them or at least read your description. I often find it easier to identify a species by its eggs.

All (female) phasmids are capable of parthenogenesis, so far as I know.

Is it eating the rose?

Thanks for sharing this awesome find!


----------



## jrh3 (Jul 4, 2011)

Peter Clausen said:


> By now you will have noticed some eggs in the bottom of the cage because it is a female. I'd be interested to see a photo of them or at least read your description. I often find it easier to identify a species by its eggs.
> 
> All (female) phasmids are capable of parthenogenesis, so far as I know.
> 
> ...


i released her befor i found eggs, she was eating the rose very well and fast. Most of the sticks and mantids i find around my house i release to continue the population on my property. Heck i have Carolinna ooths laid on the sides of my house, litteraly on the brick,lol. I live in the woods. haha.


----------



## kmsgameboy (Jul 6, 2011)

Im guessing its a female Walkingstick (Diapheromera femorata). I could be wrong but going by my insect field guide thats my best bet.


----------

